# direct remote commands for "Gray Bar", "Zoom" etc. modes



## oshogg (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi,

I have got a learning universal remote (Harmony 890) which I am using to control DVR-942. It is working well so far. I would like to program a custom button on Harmony 890 remote to set the mode to "Gray Bar" or "Zoom" (the different settings that can be cycled through by pressing the * button). 

Does anyone know how can I achieve this? Is it possible? Is there a way to find the IR command for directly setting to a particular aspect mode that can be learned by Harmony 890 universal remote control?

thanks,
Osho


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Sorry, no code exist for that. you will have to add the star button and scroll.


----------



## oshogg (Mar 14, 2006)

Is there a way to send these aspect ratios by menu (rather than the * button)? Maybe, I can map the sequence of menus as a macro in my remote.

thanks,
Osho


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Sorry, not that I know of.


----------

